# The Footage the NFL Won't Show You



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2011)

> Every play during an NFL game is filmed from multiple angles in high  definition. There are cameras hovering over the field, cameras lashed to  the goalposts and cameras pointed at the coaches, who have to cover  their mouths to call plays.
> 
> 
> But for all the footage available, and despite the $4 billion or so  the NFL makes every year by selling its broadcast rights, there's some  footage the league keeps hidden.
> ...


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203716204577015903150731054.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


----------



## crushing (Nov 25, 2011)

If the fans really knew what all is going on, it makes it more difficult for the NFL and it's licensees to manufacture a narrative that may help increase revenues, but not necessarily match reality.  Yesterday I watched a sportscaster tell an absolute lie to continue a corporate narrative regarding a specific player.  Two players were ejected from a game yesterday, one from each team, but the corporation and its licensees will only discuss one of the players that was ejected.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 26, 2011)

crushing said:


> If the fans really knew what all is going on, it makes it more difficult for the NFL and it's licensees to manufacture a narrative that may help increase revenues, but not necessarily match reality.  Yesterday I watched a sportscaster tell an absolute lie to continue a corporate narrative regarding a specific player.  Two players were ejected from a game yesterday, one from each team, but the corporation and its licensees will only discuss one of the players that was ejected.


Because the Packers are "Americas golden boys"  they would never do anything wrong.  But SUE hes a bad boy lol.  I didnt see the big deal in what Sue did.  I dont think he was trying to kick the guy.  I think he was stomping his foot at the flag getting thrown for him pushing guys head on the ground and hit the guy accidently.  He wasnt looking at him when he did it and he was throwing his arms at same time like "Gosh darn it"


----------



## Carol (Nov 26, 2011)

Did they eject Dietrich-Smith as well?


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 26, 2011)

No they didnt they ejected him.  Pat Lee was ejected from the packers in the first half for punching a guy in the head


----------



## Carol (Nov 26, 2011)

Ahhh...missed the first half, we had turkey-eating to do


----------



## Gemini (Nov 28, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Because the Packers are "Americas golden boys"  they would never do anything wrong.  But SUE hes a bad boy lol.  I didnt see the big deal in what Sue did.  I dont think he was trying to kick the guy.  I think he was stomping his foot at the flag getting thrown for him pushing guys head on the ground and hit the guy accidently.  He wasnt looking at him when he did it and he was throwing his arms at same time like "Gosh darn it"


 Lol. Yea, okay. I'm sure Ndamukong Suh is just misunderstood...again. :angel:


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 28, 2011)

Gemini said:


> Lol. Yea, okay. I'm sure Ndamukong Suh is just misunderstood...again. :angel:



I think if he wanted to kick the guy he would have kicked the guy not just glancing blow off the arm.  It would be more like Albert Hanesworth when he booted Andrew Gureard in the head.  At some point people get a reputation and are unfairly picked on.  Im not saying this is the case in this incident but I thought him shoving the guys head in to the ground 2 or 3 times before getting up was worse then stomping his foot like a 2 year old cause he saw the flag thrown.  Thats what he should be in trouble for not so much the kick.
Hell if the Lions dont want him Im with Rex Ryan ill take him on my team he'd look good in the Ravens all black uniforms


----------



## Buka (Nov 28, 2011)

Suh better grow up and grow up quickly, he's hurting his team.


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 29, 2011)

Fans do get to see the all 22 quite a lot.  When they are attending live games.  I think the NFL's concern is over blown.  I also don't think a lot of people sitting at home really want to watch the game like they are in the cheap seats.

Suh did something stupid.  He knows better and still did it, then wants to act like the little kid when caught.  He is a grown man with a job with others count on him.  Time he starts acting like an adult.


----------



## crushing (Nov 29, 2011)

Gemini said:


> Lol. Yea, okay. I'm sure Ndamukong Suh is just misunderstood...again. :angel:



No, he wasn't misunderstood this time.  He deserved the personal foul (and maybe even a game suspension) for his retalitory stomping action, even if it barely made contact.  However, in the post game "case against Suh as a dirty player" they showed Suh making three "dirty" moves including the stomp.  One was Suh tackling a runner around the head.  Which happened at least three times in the Thanksgiving team by other players, including twice by Packers defensive players.  No one said anything about those tackles.  Another was what the sports announcer called a forearm to the back of Cutler's head as Cutler was running with the ball.  This is false.  The replay clearly showed that with his hands, Suh pushed Cutler in the back to the ground.  It was a good legal tackle (but it was made against one of the leagues protected players).  Basically, many of the complaints about Suh are coming from weaker players that are getting man handled by Suh and those players are bitching rather than upping their own game.

Suh plays hard and until the whistle blows.  There are two big problems and one smaller problem.  1.  The game has gotten so fast that the officials can not keep up.  2.  The NFL bends rules to protect 'special' players and this leads to inconsistencies and confusion in the game (anyone see the disparity in calls last night in the NYG v. NO game?).  3.  Often the officials don't blow the whistle to indicate the end of the play and they assume that players know the play is over.

Here is the most level headed article I've read regarding Suh, it lacks the sensationalism that the idiot announcers on TV try to play up:  http://www.mlive.com/lions/index.ssf/2011/11/lions_ndamukong_suh_isnt_only.html


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 29, 2011)

crushing said:


> No, he wasn't misunderstood this time. He deserved the personal foul (and maybe even a game suspension) for his retalitory stomping action, even if it barely made contact. However, in the post game "case against Suh as a dirty player" they showed Suh making three "dirty" moves including the stomp. One was Suh tackling a runner around the head. Which happened at least three times in the Thanksgiving team by other players, including twice by Packers defensive players. No one said anything about those tackles. Another was what the sports announcer called a forearm to the back of Cutler's head as Cutler was running with the ball. This is false. The replay clearly showed that with his hands, Suh pushed Cutler in the back to the ground. It was a good legal tackle (but it was made against one of the leagues protected players). Basically, many of the complaints about Suh are coming from weaker players that are getting man handled by Suh and those players are bitching rather than upping their own game.
> 
> Suh plays hard and until the whistle blows. There are two big problems and one smaller problem. 1. The game has gotten so fast that the officials can not keep up. *2. The NFL bends rules to protect 'special' players and this leads to inconsistencies and confusion in the game (anyone see the disparity in calls last night in the NYG v. NO game?). 3. Often the officials don't blow the whistle to indicate the end of the play and they assume that players know the play is over.
> 
> *Here is the most level headed article I've read regarding Suh, it lacks the sensationalism that the idiot announcers on TV try to play up: http://www.mlive.com/lions/index.ssf/2011/11/lions_ndamukong_suh_isnt_only.html



I watched a little bit of the game when it first started.  There was a play when two Saints' defenders were attempting to tackle the runner.  One of them got turned and had his back to the sideline, he was still trying to tackle the guy after he went out of bounds.  He had contact with the player prior to that.  They called a penalty on it for a late hit out of bounds.  There was NO ONE that touched the guy after he went out of bounds that didn't have a hold on him as they went out of bounds.  It was a ridiculous call, and for the record I don't like or dislike either team.


----------



## Gemini (Nov 29, 2011)

People (in or out of sports) get reputations for a reason. It doesn't take a consistent behavior to get one, only an expected behavior. Where there's smoke there's fire. Once an individual gets a reputation, others will become sensitive to the behaviors that got them their reputation. It's human nature. Think of anyone you know and what's the first thing that comes to mind about them. There's a primary impression you get from them that identifies who they are to you. Nice? Mean? Aggressive? It doesn't matter. Regardless of what it is, it isn't who they are ALL the time, but primarily how they're regarded. The reality is that there are those that make dirty plays, but are not exploited because it isn't typical of their behavior. Remember Favre throwing a chop block 2 years ago that almost ended a defensive lineman's career? Whether you do or not isn't the issue, it's that it's not his legacy because he did so many other great things that represented who he is. It doesn't mean it didn't happen. The bottom line is that if Suh (and the Lions in general) want to get the monkey off their back, they need to be doing it cleaner than the other guy. It's the Packers, not the Lions, that have historically been known for the cheap shots. It only took one season to change that. Players change their reputations all the time, but it does take a conscious effort and consistency in their behavior modification. If Suh isn't willing to do that, than I'm sure Goodall has no problem with his antics continuing to fund the annual NFL Christmas party.


----------

